# Fattie Morning



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cooking these for some friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Getting Close to done.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

a.k.a. - The "Bacon Explosion" . . . Those look GREAT ! ! !


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Done!!!!

Not exactly Bacon Explosion. No bacon internal.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Not exactly Bacon Explosion. No bacon internal.


So, this is the "Diet Plate Special" version ???

LOL ! ! !


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Very pretty


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

What's in all that bacon?


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Hot sausage, cheese and/or hot peppers. These things are the bomb. Check the history on forum, Pay did a tutorial on how to make these things.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I use Tennessee Pride hot breakfast sausage and cheese. Here is the inside of one I did with blue cheese a few months back.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Looks good, thanks. I am gonna try that for sure.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Paymaster, is that an egg style cooker your using?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Dixiedawg80 said:


> Paymaster, is that an egg style cooker your using?


Yes,it is an Akorn. Kamado style cooker.


----------

